# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Bảo tàng dân tộc học Việt Nam - đi chơi ở Hà Nội

## thietht

Địa Chỉ: Bảo tàng nằm trên đường Nguyễn Văn Huyên, thuộc quận Cầu Giấy.

Đặc Điểm: là nơi trưng bầy và lưu giữ các hiện vật, tài liệu phản ánh về đời sống, sinh hoạt, phong tục tập quán của 54 dân tộc trên khắp cả nước.

Để phục vụ đầy đủ khách tham quan, các bài viết cũng như các chú thích được viết bằng cả tiếng Việt, tiếng Anh, tiếng Pháp, tiếng Nhật.

Bảo tàng Dân Tộc Học Việt Nam được chính thức khánh thành ngày 12 tháng 11 năm 1997 gồm ba khu trưng bày chính: Khu vực trưng bày Toà nhà Trống Đồng, khu trưng bầy ngoài trời, khu trưng bầy Đông Nam Á.



Khu Trưng bầy trong nhà
Hiện nay, Bảo tàng lưu giữ và trưng bày nhiều hiện vật quí giá về văn hoá của cả 54 dân tộc Việt Nam được phân loại theo nhiều tiêu chí khác nhau như: dân tộc, công dụng, y phục, đồ trang sức, nông cụ, ngư cụ, vũ khí, đồ gia dụng, nhạc cụ, tôn giáo-tín ngưỡng, cưới xin, ma chay và nhiều hoạt động tinh thần, xã hội khác...



Nghề nón làng chuông 



Đám ma người Mường



Trang phục dân tộc Hoa



Dụng cụ trong lễ đâm trâu của người BaNa


Ngoài những cổ vật đắt tiền, ở đây trưng bày nhiều hiện vật rất bình thường trong đời sống sinh hoạt hàng ngày của người dân như: con dao, cái gùi, chiếc khố, ống sáo, cái tẩu, tấm chiếu...phản ánh mọi khía cạnh văn hoá vật thể, phi vật thể, những nét tiêu biểu trong đời sống và sáng tạo văn hoá của mỗi cộng đồng dân cư.

Khu ngoài trời, có 9 công trình kiến trúc dân gian như: nhà rông của người Ba Na, nhà sàn dài của người Ê Đê, nhà sàn của người Tày, nhà nửa sàn nửa đất của người Dao, nhà trệt lợp ván pơmu của người Hmông, nhà ngói của người Việt, nhà trệt của người Chăm, nhà trình tường của người Hà Nhì, nhà mồ của người Gia Rai.



Nhà mồ dân tộc Cơ Tu



Nhà dài Tây Nguyên 



Nhà mồ Gia Rai


*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bảo tàng dân tộc học Việt Nam*

(Tổng hợp)



Cùng khám phá địa điểm *đi chơi ở Hà Nội* - *di choi o Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

hôm nào đi xem có j hay ho k

----------

